# Settings/Wishlist Backup to Tivo Desktop



## MarksFriggin (Jan 19, 2005)

I've had a couple of hard drive failures over the years and I'd love to be able to back up settings and wishlist data to my computer via TiVo Desktop. It would also be great for those of us who upgrade their hard drives... without using Linux.


----------

